# Ahhh, The Good 'Ole Days!



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Yup, already miss them dearly. Now that multiplier surge is extinct, please share your best single multiplier surge trip, ever.
Myself, a 4.9x with 3 very welcome stops, resulting in a payout of $120.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

My best was 8.9x. 

$114 payout on a 15 minute trip.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> My best was 8.9x.
> 
> $114 payout on a 15 minute trip.


That is sweet!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> That is sweet!


Ah the good ole days!!

Your thread made me want to go back and look


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> Ah the good ole days!!
> 
> Your thread made me want to go back and look
> 
> View attachment 298230


So what did the rider pay?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

D


RideshareUSA said:


> So what did the rider pay?


doesnt give me the option to see that. Guess that wasn't an option back then. 
This was Feb 2017


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

3.4x from Bloomington to Indianapolis
$250


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

Highest I ever had was 9x in Washington D.C, Caps hockey game to Potomac, MD. Had to of been 2016. Don’t remember exactly what I pocketed, but it was over $200 cause I remember being happy that I got out out of it alive lmao, but it was worth it. If I find the trip I’ll upload it. But what I do Remember is the surges being so high it made the radio station (hot 99.5), and they were talking about how one girl was only going a couple blocks and her Uber trip was $300. Wow, now realizing it’ll never go back to that. Good times


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Highest I have ever seen was 6.0X on the screen, the best I have ever scored was 1.7X. Around here PAX wait out the surge or use Lyft.


----------



## Fisfis (Oct 17, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> Ah the good ole days!!
> 
> Your thread made me want to go back and look
> 
> View attachment 298230


It's the ridiculous shit like this what caused surge to die. Suvs were surging 5-6x back in those days! If Uber wasn't that reckless and stupid to get bad publicity, we would still be enjoying the surge today.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

highest about 9.0 nye a couple years ago. but inmy uber lifetime so many 4.5-4.9 going very far at xl rates......crazy prices 30 mins $175....but the biggest pays were like 2.9 x 300 miles to pitts...$800+ fare uber charged almost 1200. and i got tipped...so many nyc at 2x to 3x 107 miles $380
now i cannot even take nyc unless xl only $1.24 mile. my frst year black suv many 4.9s x at games


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

My best ride ever. 4.0X Surge with a 45+ minute notification. I got wood just seeing the ping. Weeks before Charlotte Surge hit us


----------

